# Insurance / liability question



## rizwan602 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello,

Often I get into these scenarios:

(A) I receive an Uber ride request. I respond to it and arrive to meet the rider. Lets call him "John."

John says "Please take my friend(s) (or family, etc) (lets call them Tom and Mary) to this destination. Tom and Mary come on board, but John does not.

I reluctantly allow the riders to come on board, fearing that if I leave them there, (1) they would be unsafe and (2) I will get a bad rating.

What should I do in this situation?

I also run into this:

(B) I receive an Uber ride request. I respond to it and arrive to meet the rider. But the rider is not who requested the ride. The rider happens to have the cell phone with the app of someone else, who they say has authorized them to use their account for a ride.

What should I do in this situation?

I also run into this:

(C) I receive an Uber ride request. I respond to it and arrive to meet the rider. But the rider is the son/daughter of mom/dad. Mom/dad have requested the ride, and ask me to pick up their son/daughter.

What should I do in this situation?

I am afraid that in all of these situations, the liability is on me and not Uber.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The Uber insurance lists your name and vehicle on the insurance not who the rider was, if you are on a ride you are covered, if the requester cancels, stop in a safe place and tell them you cannot continue as the ride was cancelled and you are no longer insured.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

The way I see it, I'm in thetransportation business, not the technology business. Uber handles payments and dispatch, I give people rides. As long as the rider can confirm the name on the request, I will drive them where they need to go. I've run into all three of the scenarios on several occasions and not had a problem so far.

Has anyone had a situation where Uber has initiated a chargeback due to a fradulent account/request?


----------

